# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010



## Vince (1 Abr 2010 às 00:20)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Abr 2010 às 01:09)

Ora cá estamos em Abril....
... e aqui ficam dois provérbios....

"Em Abril, águas mil coadas por um funil"

"Abril molhado, sete vezes trovejado"

Um bom mês para todos!
---------------------------

Por aqui o mês começa com uma madrugada calma, com apenas algumas nuvens, mas com boas abertas que permitem ver o céu estrelado e o luar .

Está fresca a madrugada, estando actualmente *6.7ºC*, com o vento quase nulo.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Abr 2010 às 08:31)

Penso que deve ter nevado esta noite aqui pela cidade, uma vez que vejo acumulação na serra mais ou menos aos 800-900m.
Boa Páscoa!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2010 às 08:42)

Por cá uma noite sem vento e com grande arrefecimento graças ao belo céu limpo que esteve.

Neste momento o sensor da estação já leva com sol e marca 7.6ºC, mas o da caldeira à sombra mede 3.7ºC, e acho que está bem...

Mínima de 1.7ºC.

-----------------------
Já que entramos em ditados:

"Em Abril águas mil"
"Em Abril ainda a velha queima o carro e o carril"

tentem perceber o último...


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2010 às 12:07)

Algumas nuvens e 8,3ºC.

Mínima de 1,7ºc com formação de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2010 às 12:12)

Boas tardes !

Pela manhã céu limpo e fresco na rua...

Neste momento vão aparecendo algumas nuvens que já vão fazendo alguma sombra ,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Abr 2010 às 14:06)

O céu está a ficar muito nublado na Covilhã, registando-se uma temperatura de 11 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Durante a noite, o meu termómetro não baixou dos 4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Abr 2010 às 14:35)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui muitas nuvens, mas com boas abertas.

Vento em geral fraco e *11.5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2010 às 15:15)

Boas,algumas nuvens,vento moderado,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2010 às 20:10)

Vento fraco e temperatura em queda.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2010 às 22:33)

Boas,céu limpo,vento moderado,com 8.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.7ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Abr 2010 às 01:33)

*Resumo do dia 1 de Abril 2010*


Céu parcialmente nublado  pela manhã tornando-se muito nublado ao fim da tarde, altura em que caíram *2,3mm* de precipitação.


As temperaturas variaram entre os: *2,9ºC  >  10,8ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (2 Abr 2010 às 02:16)

Boas, na minha estação registo agora 4,7ºC estabilizados há quase 5 horas devido ao céu nublado. Durante a tarde caiu alguma precipitação que o meu pluviómetro não chegou a registar. Mínima de 1,5ºC e máxima de 10,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2010 às 09:31)

bem, mais uma manhã fresca de céu nublado mas com abertas onde o sol vai espreitando.Choveu há pouco mas não registou nada...

Mínima de 2.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2010 às 11:39)

Bons dias.

Pela manhã ainda se apresentou de céu limpo,neste momento céu muito nublado com algumas abertas,vento fraco,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2010 às 11:57)

por cá vai chovendo fraquinho e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.

Actuais 9.8ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2010 às 12:39)

Céu muito nublado e 7,1ºC.

Mínima de 4,0ºC com alguns chuviscos de manhã.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Abr 2010 às 13:19)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *2.5ºC*.

Agora sigo com 6.8ºC e chuvisco.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2010 às 14:08)

Parou de chover há cerca de meia hora, alguma humidade no ar, vento fraco mas não acumulou nenhuma precipitação...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2010 às 16:54)

Boas,céu continua muito nublado,vento moderado,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2010 às 17:15)

por cá céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco com rajadas moderadas por vezes de Sul a Oeste.

Actuais 13.1ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2010 às 18:38)

Algumas imagens de hoje. 

Por aqui a maior parte das árvores ainda está sem folhas.










No entanto, estas já estão assim.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2010 às 18:52)

Céu menos nublado com uma ligeira brisa,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Abr 2010 às 19:15)

Dan disse:


> Algumas imagens de hoje.
> 
> Por aqui a maior parte das árvores ainda está sem folhas.
> 
> ...



Bonitas fotos!

Por aqui em Loriga tb está tudo ainda sem folhas apenas os pessegueiros e as ameixoeiras é que já estão cheios de flor e começam a rebentar.

Máxima de 8.7ºC

Agora sigo com 7.8ºC e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2010 às 20:38)

O André que está pela Várzea da Serra, Tarouca a 950 m relata céu encoberto com periodos de chuva fraca ao longo de todo o dia, com excepção da hora de almoço, período no qual houve algumas abertas. O vento na aldeia sopra fraco a moderado de SO, sendo forte a muito forte nos cumes da serras a cerca de 1100 m. Segundo os familiares dele, às 7h, altura na qual começou a precipitação, nevou. Embora às 8h toda a precipitação já fosse liquida.

Neste momento (19h30) chuva fraca, 5.6ºC e 93%.


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2010 às 20:39)

Céu nublado e 8,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,0ºC / 10,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2010 às 20:48)

Por cá volta a chover fraco, mas mais intenso que da parte da tarde, ainda sem acumulação.Vento fraco, moderado pela tarde.

Actuais 9.8ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

Boas,céu muito nublado,vento fraco,com 11.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.2ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2010 às 22:04)

A postar via telemóvel da Covilhã! Tarde com muito frio, vento forte e nevoeiro, na zona da Torre! Muito boa acumulação de neve a partir dos 1800m mais ou menos! Na Torre está com uns bons metros! A Serra da Estrela está magnifica, um cenário lindo, imponente!


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Abr 2010 às 23:21)

Boa noite!

Sigo agora com 6.0ºC e com chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Céu nublado,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 09:27)

Céu nublado, chuva fraca e neblina.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 96%HR.

Mínima de 8.1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2010 às 10:26)

nas Penhas da Saúde, neve e água-neve! Estrada para a Torre cortada! Cenário lindo! Espectáculo! No carro marca 3graus.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 11:15)

Por cá não chove e vento fraco.

Actuais 9.3ºC(depois de ter ido de novo aos 8.1ºC) e 93%HR.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2010 às 12:50)

Esta manhã, aguaceiros de graupel e neve acima dos 1000-1100m.

Alguma acumulação de graupel a 1200m.






Graupel ou neve rolada.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

Por cá céu maioritariamente nublado com algumas abertas a Norte e a Sudeste, com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Abr 2010 às 15:35)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui vento moderado e vão caindo uma pingas.

O céu está assim...





Temperatura: *9.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2010 às 15:54)

boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia têm sido de céu muito nublado com algumas pingas pelo meio,vento moderado,neste momento caiu o maior aguaceiro do dia ,que já dei para molhar o chão ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## vifra (3 Abr 2010 às 17:24)

Meus amigos.

Neva abundantemente na Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro.
Podem ver as imagens pela webcam em teste: http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/multimedia/webcam/image.jpg


----------



## vifra (3 Abr 2010 às 17:53)

vifra disse:


> Meus amigos.
> 
> Neva abundantemente na Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro.
> Podem ver as imagens pela webcam em teste: http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/multimedia/webcam/image.jpg



Desculpem a pressa em informar o acontecimento, mas estava a acabar de montar a webcam quando começou a nevar intensamente. Foram 10 minutos de intenso nevão. Agora é esperar que  a ligação à internet se mantenha em condições para que próximos eventos sejam testemunhados por todos. Esta camera está situada na zona mais baixa da aldeia a cerca de 1100 metros de altitude, focando os moinhos de água, junto ao rio Cabrum, vendo-se no lado esquerdo o alto da Pena, e mais ao fundo o Maceirão.

Boa Páscoa a todos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2010 às 18:14)

Muitas nuvens,vento moderado,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2010 às 19:20)

O André acaba de me telefonar a relatar que neva que está pela Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, e a partir de 1050/1100 m acumula.

Neste momento está a ocorer o aguaceiro mais forte do dia, que abaixo dos 1000 metros é uma grande misturada de graupel, água e neve, acima disso, é neve, pois as serras à volta dele estão a acumular a partir dessa cota.

Ele diz que na cota actual dele, 950 m, estarão cerca de 2ºC/3ºC e que faz bastante vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2010 às 20:20)

Céu mais limpo com vento moderado,temperatura a descer bem,até agora foi de 8.0ºC de miníma da noite passada,actual 8.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2010 às 20:39)

Algumas nuvens altas e 6,0ºC

Extremos de hoje:

5,6ºC / 12,6ºC


Vídeo de um aguaceiro de neve e graupel esta manhã a 1300m.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2010 às 20:39)

O André relata mais um aguaceiro de água-neve pela Várzea da Serra.

Estão 2.3ºC e há acumulação de neve apenas nos cumes (1050/1100m).


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 21:15)

Parabéns André, por te manteres _online_, através do Mário a relatar a neve que vai caindo pelo Montemuro...

Por cá choveu um pouco, muito mais que de manhã, e a temperatura cai que nem um disparate.

Actuais 6.8ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 21:32)

Por aqui pergunto se tenho ainda hipóteses de ver neve hoje, porque a temperatura quede de forma desenfreada, humidade razoável e ainda precipitação que o radar mostra aqui perto.

Sei que já neva na estação do IM, a 640m.

Actuais 6.0ºC e 83%HR.
----------

21:40 - já vai em 5.6ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## FSantos (3 Abr 2010 às 21:48)

Por volta das 18.30h nevava, sem acumular, no alto de Espinho - Vila Real.
Temperatura 3ºC aos 900m


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 21:51)

Por aqui não chove, céu nublado  e a temperatura em queda livre...

Actuais 5.3ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 22:12)

Despeço-me por hoje com 5.0ºC e 82%HR, céu parcialmente nublado a aumentar de nebulosidade de Sul...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 22:48)

Oi de novo.

Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Actuais 5.3ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

Céu limpo,vento fraco,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 23:15)

Despeço de vez por hoje com céu muito nublado e temperatura infelizmente estagnada.

Actuais 5.2ºC e 82%HR.

Fico à espera de neve...

Até amanhã compinchas!


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Abr 2010 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 2.9ºC, pode ser que a neve ainda caia.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2010 às 23:50)

Boa noite!

De regresso aos Algarves, deixo aqui apenas mais um report da minha passagem pela Serra da Estrela. De facto, a Serra estava espectacular, com boa acumulação de neve na zona da Torre, e ter apanhado hoje de manhã com um aguaceiro de neve ao vivo, foi a maneira de terminar o meu passeio em grande! O acesso à Torre já estava encerrado pelas 10h, e quando cheguei à zona das Penhas da Saúde (um pouco mais acima), apenas chuviscava fraco, e com a tenperatura nos 3ºC (a marcar no carro). Entretanto, passou a água-neve, que se foi intensificando, passando depois a neve, que chegou a cair com alguma intensidade. Imagino que na zona da Torre tenha nevado com intensidade significativa! Enfim, pude assistir a um cenário que aqui no Algarve muito dificilmente terei!

Deixei o video do passeio na Secção Fotografia e Video - Portugal.


----------



## Z13 (4 Abr 2010 às 00:24)

*4,8ºC*


Céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## amarusp (4 Abr 2010 às 00:25)

2,4ºC e alguma chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2010 às 04:24)

O André, pela Várzea da Serra, relata que neste momento que tudo aquilo que estava molhado, congelou. 

Há gelo por todo o lado.

Passou na serra e havia restos de neve nas bermas da estrada.

Segue com 0.5ºC.


----------



## Lemine (4 Abr 2010 às 08:41)

Bom dia a todos, chove com 6 ° C. .. Páscoa raovinata

http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2010 às 09:00)

Ainda chegou a nevar, mas sem acumulação, ainda não fui ver a mínima, mas às 8h ao sol estavam 1.5ºC, portanto, a mínima foi negativa.

Céu limpo, vento nulo e geada esta manhã.


----------



## vifra (4 Abr 2010 às 09:13)

Como referi ontem, estava a montar uma webcam na Gralheira, quando começou a nevar intensamente. Aqui ficam umas imagens do acontecimento.

















Hoje de manhã é este o cenário. Tempo limpo e neve a derreter






Boa Páscoa a todos


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2010 às 09:20)

vifra disse:


> Como referi ontem, estava a montar uma webcam na Gralheira, quando começou a nevar intensamente. Aqui ficam umas imagens do acontecimento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas imagens, gosto mais destas 2...

A webcam já está activa? Qual é a temperatura aí pela Gralheira?


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo e 5,8ºC.

Esta manhã mínima de 0,3ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2010 às 10:03)

vifra disse:


>



Só consigo ver a parte de cima da foto, mas, mesmo assim, dá para perceber o bonito cenário 
esta manhã na Gralheira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2010 às 11:47)

Bons dias .

Finalmente um dia sem nuvens ,até ao momento .

Aqui pelo bairro o ambiente está a ficar agradavél ,muito sol com uma ligeira brisa de N,com 13.2ºC.

Bom Domingo de Páscoa a todos .


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Abr 2010 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de 1.3ºC, tendo havido formação de gelo em cima dos carros.

Existe acumulação de neve a partir cota 1500m, sendo que a zona da torre está com bastante neve, por aquilo que daqui consigo ver.

Agora sigo com 8.8ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2010 às 14:08)

O André pelas 9h pela Várzea da Serra relatava o seguinte:

Está imenso sol, praticamente nem geada há. A mínima não foi muito baixa, talvez devido às nuvens baixas que em vez em quando cobriam o céu. Às 5h estavam 0.7ºC (subia ligeiramente devido a algumas nuvens), às 9h o céu estava totalmente limpo 1.0ºC e 90% de humidade. A mínima foi de -0.1ºC.


----------



## vifra (4 Abr 2010 às 15:01)

Antes de mais quero pedir desculpa pelas imagens que aparecerem só metade, mas a ligação à net aqui na Gralheira deixa muito a desejar. Mas isso é outra conversa...

Aqui ficam (espero eu) as imagens completas























Pedro disse:


> Boas imagens, gosto mais destas 2...
> 
> A webcam já está activa? Qual é a temperatura aí pela Gralheira?



Sim a webcam está activa, mas ainda precisa de umas afinações. O link está na minha assinatura.
A temperatura não sei já que não tenho como medi-la com rigor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2010 às 16:36)

Céu limpo,vento fraco,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## Veterano (4 Abr 2010 às 18:49)

De passagem por Bragança, ontem ainda nevou na aldeia de Montesinho, acima dos 1.000 metros. Aí a temperatura rondava os 3º, às 17 horas.

 Hoje ainda se notava a seguinte acumulação:

    Serra de Montesinho:







  Na Sanabria, o campeonato é outro


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Abr 2010 às 20:12)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui esteve um dia agradável de Primavera, o céu esteve pouco nublado ou limpo e a temperatura foi até aos 15ºC.

Por agora o céu está limpo, uma brisa muito ligeira e 11.7ºC.

A mínima foi de *4.3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2010 às 21:16)

Por cá foi uma dia de sol e vento fraco.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2010 às 22:32)

Despeço-me com céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo e temperatura em queda.

Actuais 8.5ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

Boa noite!

Hoje esteve um dia mais quente, esteve-se bem ao sol.

A máxima de hoje foi de *12.7ºC*

Agora sigo já com 6.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2010 às 23:29)

Boas,céu limpo,vento fraco,com 10.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.1ºC/ 17.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2010 às 08:14)

Bons dias...

Foi uma noite amena a de hoje, com uma mínima na casa dos 4ºC, enquanto esperava uma de 2/3ºC, porque para além do céu limpo e da baixa humidade o céu estava limpo, era só descer, mas a temperatura manteve-se quieta.

Actuais 6.5ºC e 50%HR.

Mínima de 4.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2010 às 09:00)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2010 às 12:31)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu com algumas nuvens altas,vento moderado de Este que não deixa subir as temperaturas ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2010 às 14:00)

Nuvens altas,vento moderado,com 17.8ºC.

Mais uma viagem desta vez até há Sertã .

Enté .


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2010 às 19:01)

Boa tarde, estou de volta a Bragança, depois de uma semana por terras da capital

Tarde de sol aqui em Bragança por agora 15ºC


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Abr 2010 às 19:03)

Boa tarde a todos,

Foto tirada esta tarde em Mangualde (Viseu). Podemos ver ao longe a serra da estrela com uma boa acumulação de neve no topo.







Cmps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2010 às 19:43)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo,vento moderado de Este,com ambiente na rua já mais quentinho  ,com 16.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2010 às 19:56)

vifra disse:


> Meus amigos.
> 
> Neva abundantemente na Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro.
> Podem ver as imagens pela webcam em teste: http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/multimedia/webcam/image.jpg



Brutal *vifra*!!

Também fui passar a Páscoa a Várzea da Serra, e lá também nevou um pouco, como o Mário relatou. (Obrigado Mário).
Mas nada comparado com o que caiu na Gralheira. Os aguaceiros passaram um pouco ao lado, embora 4km a sul de Várzea tenha acumulado também alguma neve.

Infelizmente o sinal de internet lá é completamente inexistente.
E rede de telemóvel ... idem, idem, aspas, aspas...
Para mandar sms ao Mário tinha de vir para a rua e andar um bocado à procura de rede. 

A transmissão de imagens por webcam é para manter?
Era perfeito, já que na zona não há qualquer estação na webcam que forneça informações meteorológicas.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2010 às 20:00)

Por aqui o dia começou com muitos contrais e nuvens altas, mas foi limpando e o vento foi intensificando, mas não passou dos 16km/h, e agora está céu limpo e  vento quase nulo.

Actuais 16.5ºC e 27%HR.

----------------------
ELJICUATRO, quanto à neve na Serra, o derreter viu-se bem ao longo do dia, no início da manhã a neve andava pelos 1550m ou menos e agora só aos 1800 ou mais...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2010 às 23:11)

Céu limpo,vento fraco,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## amarusp (5 Abr 2010 às 23:22)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 10,5ºC


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2010 às 23:37)

Excelente tarde de sol pela região centro, com uma visibilidade excepcional, cristalina, a serra da Estrela com um topo branco imponente a avistar-se a muitas dezenas ou mesmo centenas de quilómetros de distância.


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2010 às 00:11)

Vince disse:


> Excelente tarde de sol pela região centro, com uma visibilidade excepcional, cristalina, a serra da Estrela com um topo branco imponente a avistar-se a muitas dezenas ou mesmo centenas de quilómetros de distância.



Bem visto esse pormenor, já que por exemplo no Sr. da Serra - Miranda do Corvo, o branco da neve da Serra da Estrela parece estar apenas a umas dezenas de km.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2010 às 12:31)

Boas tardes.

Nuvens altas,vento mais fraco hoje com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (6 Abr 2010 às 13:56)

Alguma nebulosidade alta na Covilhã, com 17 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2010 às 14:02)

Mais nuvens altas,vento fraco,ambiente a ficar abafado na rua com 17.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2010 às 17:24)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperatura nos 17.5ºC e HR de 57%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2010 às 18:38)

Boas,tarde sem sol com o céu sempre encoberto por nuvens altas,vento muito fraco,actual 17.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2010 às 20:31)

Por aqui foi uma dia que começou com algumas nuvens altas e vento nulo, ao longo da manhã a mancha nebulosa foi aumentando de quantidade e espessura, vento fraco. 

Por volta da hora do almoço, apareceram as primeiras nuvens média e foram desaparecendo ao altas, vento fraco mas mais forte que de manhã e ao longo da tarde, nuvens média e baixas, nuvens altas dissiparam, vento nulo.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2010 às 22:34)

Por cá está céu nublado, vento fraco.

Actuais 12.0ºC e 45%HR.

Mínima de 8.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

Boa,por aqui o céu já vai ficando limpo,vento fraco com 14.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.5ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

Céu nublado e vento fraco, espero uma manhã amena e de céu pouco nublado por cirrus e altocumulus, a ver...

Actuais 11.6ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## amarusp (6 Abr 2010 às 23:48)

Acabaram de cair umas goticulas, agora o céu esta pouco nublado, temperatura de 9,ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2010 às 12:35)

Boas Tardes :

Céu limpo e muito sol ,vento moderado de Norte com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2010 às 14:26)

Aqui vai-se ouvindo os passarinhos a cantar lá fora ...

O vento já acalmou com ambiente aquecer na rua,actual 18.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Abr 2010 às 16:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Aqui vai-se ouvindo os passarinhos a cantar lá fora ...
> 
> O vento já acalmou com ambiente aquecer na rua,actual 18.1ºC.



Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui os pássaros também estão em cantorias, como é possível ouvir através da minha *webcam*.

Também não é para menos, pois está uma tarde espectacular, muito sol e pouco vento, com as temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC.


----------



## Fil (7 Abr 2010 às 18:05)

Boas, por cá o céu está quase limpo, um belo dia de sol. A temperatura actual é de 15,8ºC, com a máxima a ficar-se nos 15,9ºC. A mínima foi de 4,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Abr 2010 às 20:28)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Actuais 15.7ºC e 30%HR.

Mínima de 6.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Abr 2010 às 21:42)

Por aqui a baixa humidade vai ajudando à queda da temperatura.

Actuais 41.1ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2010 às 22:25)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento moderado com 14.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.1ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Abr 2010 às 00:05)

Pedro disse:


> Por aqui a baixa humidade vai ajudando à queda da temperatura.
> 
> Actuais 41.1ºC e 35%HR.



Acredito que o dia tenha sido quente por aí, mas isso parece-me um erro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2010 às 12:28)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo com algum vento,actual 16.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (8 Abr 2010 às 13:58)

Dia de sol na Covilhã, com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2010 às 14:11)

Vento moderado de Este com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Abr 2010 às 16:08)

Boas Tardes!

Hoje a temperatura já passa dos 20ºC, pois estão agora 22ºC.

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco. HR nos 35%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2010 às 19:28)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e com ambiente agradável na rua a dar já a sua graça ...

Vento fraco com 19.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.1ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Abr 2010 às 21:17)

Por cá mais uma tarde de céu limpo e vento moderado.

Actuais 14.8ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2010 às 23:28)

Vento moderado de N com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2010 às 00:57)

Por aqui noite agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco. Temperatura nos *15.2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2010 às 12:39)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo com o vento moderado de Este,actual 17.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2010 às 13:10)

Boa tarde

Mais um dia de sol aqui pelo Nordeste

Por agora 15ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

Vento continua moderado de Este,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2010 às 19:52)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e com algum vento de Este,com 18.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.7ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2010 às 22:35)

Vento fraco com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2010 às 23:15)

Boas Noites e Bom FDS para todos!

Por aqui mais uma noite agradável para a época.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

16.0ºC e 48% de HR.

Máxima de *22.5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (10 Abr 2010 às 08:45)

Isto anda demasiado quente para mim, já me vejo à rasca com o calor...

Actuais 8.8ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2010 às 11:15)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo,vento moderado com algumas rajadas de Este,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2010 às 12:05)

Por aqui continua muito vento ,com 18.2ºC

Agora vou cortar a relva no jardim e apanhar sol para o bronze ,será a primeira do ano.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Abr 2010 às 13:56)

Por aqui o vento aumentou de velocidade, já há rajadas na ordem dos 20/25km/h, de Este a Nor-nordeste.

Boa tarde de Sábado a todos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2010 às 15:05)

Vento continua forte e 20.3ºc.


----------



## Serrano (10 Abr 2010 às 17:04)

O meu termómetro marca 19.6 graus, uma temperatura que não era alcançada desde 01 de Novembro de 2009...


----------



## Mjhb (10 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Esta noite e provavelmente todo o dia de amanhã estarei sem dados, porque uma das pás do anemómetro partiu-se e ao tentar colar, a cola infiltrou-se e agora não roda, mas esse problema já foi resolvido, não é para duvidar dos dados.

Uma dia de céu limpo de Norte e Sul e vento fraco a moderado, com rajada máxima de 25.5km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2010 às 23:21)

Boas,tudo calmo com 15.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 14,1ºC.

10,6ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2010 às 11:15)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de céu limpo com o vento moderado de Este,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2010 às 13:44)

Vento moderado com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Abr 2010 às 16:16)

Ora bem ,mais um dia quente e o primeiro do ano em que já ando só de t-shirt....

Vento moderado e pressão em queda aos 1015hpa.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Abr 2010 às 18:01)

A pressão já vai aos 1010hPa...


----------



## Serrano (11 Abr 2010 às 19:14)

Máxima de 21.9ºC e mínima de 8.5ºC, valores bem acima da média que tenho para Abril.


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2010 às 21:01)

Um dia quente de Abril com 10,6ºC e 21,6ºC de extremos.

Por agora céu limpo e 17,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2010 às 21:05)

Boas,por aqui foi um dia de céu limpo e com vento fraco de tarde,actual 16.0ºC e a pressão a descer 1008.3hpa.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.3ºC / 22.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (11 Abr 2010 às 21:09)

Quase 5 meses e meio depois atinjo a marca dos 20ºC com uma máxima de 20,3ºC. A mínima foi de 9,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 15,2ºC e céu limpo. Amanhã as máximas voltam a descer.

Na estação do IPB a mínima foi de 3,2ºC contra os 9,3ºC da estação do IM.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2010 às 22:19)

Vento nulo com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Abr 2010 às 22:47)

Boa noite!

De regresso a casa, depois de umas mini-férias pelo litoral, e que belo tempo encontrei!!!

Aqui pelo meu posto de observação registei hoje o dia mais quente do ano, com uma máxima de *+23,8ºC* e uma mínima de *+4,4ºC*.

Por agora tudo tranquilo e *+13,9ºC*


----------



## Z13 (11 Abr 2010 às 22:50)

Fil disse:


> Na estação do IPB a mínima foi de 3,2ºC contra os 9,3ºC da estação do IM.






São impressionantes as diferenças que se podem encontrar dentro da mesma cidade, e tudo devido à orografia...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

Estive esta semana no Encontro Nacional de Professores de Geografia que decorreu na Régua. Posso dizer-vos que o tempo esteve formidável  com o céu sempre limpo e ausência de vento, o que fez disparar as temperaturas máximas para valores bem acima dos 20 ºC   por toda a região que percorri (Régua, Pinhão, São João da Pesqueira, Vila Nova de Foz Côa e Torre de Moncorvo). 
Hoje almocei na Praia da Luz, na foz do Douro, repleta de pessoas no areal e passeios  Chego a Estremoz e na rua só se está bem de casaquinho …  temperatura bem mais fresca do que as que apanhei nos últimos dias no norte.


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 10,1ºC. Chegou a chuviscar um pouco esta manhã.

Mínima de 7,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2010 às 12:41)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo com bruma,vento moderado,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (12 Abr 2010 às 14:07)

Alguma nebulosidade alta, com 18 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2010 às 14:28)

Bom,por aqui já vão nascendo algumas nuvens ,por enquanto em volta,com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Abr 2010 às 14:52)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o cenário é já de muitas nuvens.





Temperatura: 23.2ºC e HR: 41%


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Abr 2010 às 16:24)

Por aqui já se avistam cortinas de chuva e o céu está praticamente encoberto.

E já se ouve a trovoada.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Abr 2010 às 17:10)

Por aqui é uma tarde de bastatnte convecção, já choveu mas não houve trovoada e já pela manhã haviam nuvens médias e de desenvolvimento vertical.

vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2010 às 19:26)

Boas,a tarde aqui pela cidade ainda foi de muito sol com as nuvens crescerem em volta da cidade com mais volume a W/SW ,a partir das 17H o céu começou a ficar muito nublado e vento,por enquanto  nada e já não deve acontecer.Com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

Boas, tenho neste momento 16,2ºC e céu com algumas nuvens. Mínima do dia de 6,6ºC e máxima de 16,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2010 às 22:02)

Boas,muitas nuvens ainda por estas bandas com o vento moderado,com 15.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.0ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## ACalado (12 Abr 2010 às 22:10)

Céu pouco nublado 11.2ºc por aqui


----------



## Z13 (12 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

*7,7ºC* actuais


Extremos do dia: *6,7ºC* @ *19,0ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2010 às 23:10)

Por aqui o ambiente está a ficar para o fresco,já que fui passear o quatro patas a contar com o mesmo ambiente das últimas noites,a modos que cheguei aqui encolhido ,muitas estrelas no céu com vento moderado,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2010 às 00:24)

Vento, céu limpo e 5,1ºC.


Extremos do dia 12:

5,9ºC / 17,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Abr 2010 às 09:44)

Uma manhã parecida com a ade ontem, com vento moderado a forte, e temperaturas na casa dos 8/10ºC, mas hoje foi mais abaixo, de modos que para quem foi aproveitar o dia para uma volta de bicicleta pela matina, tinha que levar um ou dois casacos...

Neste momento o céu já vai enchendo de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Este e a Sul, a Oeste e Norte e volume e quantidade de _cirrostratus_ e _altostratus opacus _vai aumentando, o que significa uma tarde de boas trovoadas na calha, já que ontem chegou a chover, mas nada de acumulação...

Mínima de 6.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Abr 2010 às 10:23)

Por agora céu limpo e *9,5ºC*.


A madrugada foi fresca, com uma mínima de *2,5ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia 

Por aqui o vento mantém a temperatura relativamente baixa. 8,4ºC por agora.

3,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2010 às 12:30)

Bons dias.

Céu muito nublado com o vento moderado,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2010 às 13:36)

Algumas nuvens e 11,7ºC.


----------



## Mix (13 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

Boas tardes.. 

Ontem, depois de uma manhã sem uma unica nuvem por aqui, eis que se começaram a formar umas "torres" por volta das 13h30m e que a partir das 17h15 até por volta das 18h30m descarregaram um autentico diluvio como há muito não via por aqui tendo sido acompanhada por muita trovoada.. 

Por agora, apenas está nublado, mas estando a aumentar ainda mais a nublosidade, esperando que seja uma tarde/noite como a de ontem ou melhor ainda..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2010 às 14:16)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Abr 2010 às 14:42)

Mix disse:


> Boas tardes..
> 
> Ontem, depois de uma manhã sem uma unica nuvem por aqui, eis que se começaram a formar umas "torres" por volta das 13h30m e que a partir das 17h15 até por volta das 18h30m descarregaram um autentico diluvio como há muito não via por aqui tendo sido acompanhada por muita trovoada..
> 
> Por agora, apenas está nublado, mas estando a aumentar ainda mais a nublosidade, esperando que seja uma tarde/noite como a de ontem ou melhor ainda..



Olá vizinho! 

Bem me parecia que ontem estaria a dar bem forte por ai, pois estava bem negro para esses lados.
Por aqui apenas caíram umas pingas e ouvia-se o som da trovoada, fiquei a ver a festa passar à volta, ou seja, nada de especial se passou por aqui.

Por agora:

Céu muito nublado, sem sol.

Temperatura: 15.8ºC e HR: 61%


----------



## Mix (13 Abr 2010 às 14:57)

ac_cernax disse:


> Olá vizinho!
> 
> Bem me parecia que ontem estaria a dar bem forte por ai, pois estava bem negro para esses lados.
> Por aqui apenas caíram umas pingas e ouvia-se o som da trovoada, fiquei a ver a festa passar à volta, ou seja, nada de especial se passou por aqui.
> ...



Por aí nada ? Pensei que para aí tambem tivesse chovido muito até porque a trovoada começou por esses lados..


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Abr 2010 às 17:43)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas.


----------



## Mix (13 Abr 2010 às 17:50)

rubenpires disse:


> Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas.



Por aqui tambem, tando já a começar a aparecer uns cumulos mas tá muito escuro e abafado com algum vento.. 

Tá a chegar a precipitação, eu depois mando-a para aí.. 

Por aqui 15º..


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Abr 2010 às 17:54)

Mix disse:


> Por aqui tambem, tando já a começar a aparecer uns cumulos mas tá muito escuro e abafado com algum vento..
> 
> Tá a chegar a precipitação, eu depois mando-a para aí..



Eu estou a contar com qualquer coisinha por aqui mais para o final da tarde principio da noite. Segundo www.imapweather.com/ faz trovoada perto de Santarém e as coisas estão feias para aquela zona !!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2010 às 18:42)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu muito nublado com algumas pingas pelo meio...

Neste momento céu muito nublado,mas a sul ,a coisa vêm lá escura,vamos aguardar por uns instantes ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Serrano (13 Abr 2010 às 18:49)

Já parou de chover no Sarzedo, mas continua a haver muita nebulosidade, com o termómetro a registar 10 graus. De manhã estava fresco, com uma mínima de 5ºC, mas quando cheguei à Guarda, cerca das 10 horas, estavam 3.5ºC.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Abr 2010 às 18:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Tarde com céu muito nublado com algumas pingas pelo meio...
> 
> Neste momento céu muito nublado,mas a sul ,a coisa vêm lá escura,vamos aguardar por uns instantes ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento.



Achas que temos trovoadas para aqui daqui bocadinho ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2010 às 19:08)

rubenpires disse:


> Achas que temos trovoadas para aqui daqui bocadinho ?



Olá,antes de mais nada,sejas bem vindo aqui ao fórum,ainda por cima um vizinho ..

Trovoada por enquanto ainda não está a fazer grande efeito,é só alguns rastilhos nalguns locais,chuva é capaz de vir.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Abr 2010 às 19:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Olá,antes de mais nada,sejas bem vindo aqui ao fórum,ainda por cima um vizinho ..
> 
> Trovoada por enquanto ainda não está a fazer grande efeito,é só alguns rastilhos nalguns locais,chuva é capaz de vir.



Obrigado pelas boas vindas !! 
Eu estou a contar com aguaceiros/chuvas e pelo que vejo nos mais diversos materias de informação acredito que dê em trovoadas. Mas isso é só um palpite sem nada de base em concreto !!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2010 às 19:26)

Por aqui acabou de chegar os aguaceiros ,12.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Abr 2010 às 19:35)

Mix disse:


> Por aí nada ? Pensei que para aí tambem tivesse chovido muito até porque a trovoada começou por esses lados..



Penso que tenha passado mesmo ao lado, do genero, Sertã, Vila de Rei e depois FZZ.

Agora por aqui o céu está totalmente nublado em geral por nuvens médias, e um pouco até mais escuro nessa direcção.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Abr 2010 às 20:02)

Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, médias e baixas.

Actuais 14.7ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Abr 2010 às 20:20)

Por aqui já chegou a chuva à alguns minutos, embora ainda seja sempre de forma fraca.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2010 às 21:25)

Nuvens altas e 10,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,0ºC / 14,3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Abr 2010 às 21:28)

Já esteve a chover sem acumulação e vento fraco de Nordeste.

Actuais 13.8ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Abr 2010 às 22:08)

Espero a chuva, vento e trovoada, nem que seja de madrugada...

Actuais 13.3ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Abr 2010 às 23:05)

Pedro disse:


> Espero a chuva, vento e trovoada, nem que seja de madrugada...
> 
> Actuais 13.3ºC e 58%HR.


Não esperes trovoadas para de madrugada, porque há um factor que impede claramente que isso aconteça!!!
E esse factor é as temperaturas baixas demais para ocorrerem trovoadas.
Podes sim esperar aguaceiros por vezes fortes e amanhã conta também com isso para todo o dia e ainda há condições favoráveis para formação de tornados e queda de granizo.

Um abraço e saudações meteorógicas,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2010 às 23:17)

Boas,depois de o meu Benfica ter dado um passo gigante em frente ,pois por aqui ainda não parou chover desde as 19h30m,têm sido uma boa rega,com 10.0ºC e vento moderado.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.1ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Abr 2010 às 23:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,depois de o meu Benfica ter dado um passo gigante em frente ,pois por aqui ainda não parou chover desde as 19h30m,têm sido uma boa rega,com 10.0ºC e vento moderado.
> 
> Temperaturas de hoje 8.1ºC / 15.6ºC.



BENFICA !!!  (Off-topic)
Pois a chuva não vai dar tréguas e amanhã é um dia muito molhado que por vezes pode ser acompanhados de granizo !! (pode vir a estragar muitas culturas)


----------



## Z13 (13 Abr 2010 às 23:42)

Céu parcialmente nublado e *8,6ºC*.

Extremos do dia: *2,5ºC  16,8ºC*.


----------



## Mix (14 Abr 2010 às 00:00)

Por aqui choveu bem a partir das 20h00m até mais ou menos as 21h30m, trovoada nem ve-la..  

Neste momento vai chuviscando.. 

Agora é esperar pelo dia de amanha que promete..  


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2010 às 11:50)

boas ´
ontrem o dia esteve pouco nublado tonando-se encoberto a partir da meia tarde... nao houve vento por estes lados... a chuva so veio por volta das 21.30h mas foi pouca coisa so molhou a estrada... 
por aqui a noite foi calma... aparentemente nao choveu... 

actualmente o ceu esta nublado, sem vento e com 21.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2010 às 12:39)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui praticamente ainda não deixou de chover desde ontem...

Pois é,o pessoal já andava ao fresco até há umas horas atrás,mas hoje,bem nos lixamos ,por aqui no estáminé o calorífico está a saber bem .

A chuva cá continua a cair  por vezes moderada,céu encoberto e com um ventinho ajudar a festa .com 11.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Abr 2010 às 13:40)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui a chuva sambem tem caído, com algumas pausas, desde as 0h já lá vão 4.5 mm, a juntar aos 7 mm de ontem entre as 20h às 24h, dá um total de *11.5mm*.

Temperatura: 12.2ºC e 92% de HR. Vento Fraco.


----------



## Mix (14 Abr 2010 às 13:59)

Boas tardes.. 

Por aqui começou a chover por volta do 12h00m e ainda continua por vezes com alguma intensidade.. 

Mas o melhor ainda está para vir..


----------



## Serrano (14 Abr 2010 às 14:00)

Chove com alguma intensidade na Covilhã, registando-se uma temperatura de 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2010 às 14:05)

Por cá continua os aguaceiros agora fracos e vento moderado,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2010 às 14:14)

Céu muito nublado e 11,7ºC.

Mínima de 6,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 15:05)

Precipitação ridícula durante a madrugada: 1.2mm.

Neste momento céu nublado, vento fraco e chuva moderada, ainda sem acumulação, e sem trovoadas até ao momento.

Actuais 14.6ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 16:54)

Céu nublado, 2.2mm e vento fraco.

Actuais 13.4ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 17:22)

Despeço-me até mais logo, com céu nublado e chuva fraca a moderada, sem abertas.

Actuais 13.0ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2010 às 18:51)

Boas tardes.

A tarde ainda foi de aguaceiros fracos,durante cerca de 2h fez uma pausa sempre com o céu encoberto.
Neste momento a chuva voltou em força há cerca de 20m com muito vento,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2010 às 20:21)

Chuvisco com 11,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,4ºC / 13,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Abr 2010 às 21:18)

Por aqui a chuva vai caindo de forma moderada.

O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 21:30)

bem, por cá o céu manteve-se sempre muito nublado desde o meu último post, com ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros fracos, aumentando gradualmente de intensidade e duração, assim como a velocidade do vento.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2010 às 21:47)

Boas,neste momento muita chuva com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mix (14 Abr 2010 às 21:53)

Acabei de chegar agora do treino e apanhei uma carga de água no treino ! 

Por agora vai chuviscando..

Actividade electrica nada mais uma vez..


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 22:07)

Pois bem, céu nublado, vento fraco com rajadas fracas a moderadas, na ordem dos 15 a 16km/h, mas o grosso da precipitação ainda há de chegar.

Actuais 11.8ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Z13 (14 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

Por aqui já chuviscou, a preparar-nos para uma noite que se espera chuvosa...

Neste momento *10,3ºC*

Os extremos do dia ficaram entre os *6,1ºC* e os *15,0ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 22:12)

Não podemos esperar trovoadas, pois não?


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2010 às 22:22)

por aqui a tarde foi de alguns aguaceiros sempre com o ceu encoberto... 
houve algum vento fraco ao meio da tarde... 

cheguei agora a casa e esteve a cair umas pigas grossas mas dispersas enquanto conduzia ... pouca coisa pois so durou 5 minutos se tanto... nao ha vento e estou com 13.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 22:31)

Ora, despeço-me por hoje, com céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2010 às 22:55)

A chuva cá continua em força ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2010 às 23:21)

choveu bastante na ultima meia hora... o vento comecou  soprar fraco... a temperatura desceu para os 12.8ºC


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2010 às 00:44)

Boas, estão 8,0ºC neste momento e chove fraco. Durante o dia pouco ou nada choveu e este mês prepara-se para ser um fiasco em termos de chuva.

Mínima de 5,8ºC e máxima de 13,0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2010 às 10:20)

boas

a noite aqui foi de alguns aguaceiros moderados... o vento esta fraco
actualmente o ceu esta muito nublado... e estou com 17.8ºC

pela imagem de satelite vesse muita actividade electrica no mar...  vamos ver o que o dia nos reserva...


----------



## Z13 (15 Abr 2010 às 10:27)

Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, e *8,3ºC*.

*26mm* acumulados até agora.




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2010 às 11:52)

Durante a noite, choveu com bastante intensidade em algumas regiões do interior norte e centro.

Desde as 0h:
50mm - Manteigas
27,7mm - Loriga
26,2mm - Fervença, Flor da Ponte, Bragança
20,6mm - Vale Churido, Bragança
18,3mm - Covilhã
16,3mm - São João da Pesqueira

Nas últimas 24h: 58mm - Penhas Douradas.


----------



## Serrano (15 Abr 2010 às 12:10)

Forte chuvada na Covilhã, com muito granizo à mistura, registando-se uma temperatura de 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 12:12)

Por cá choveu pouco,o acumulado de ontem foi de 7.2mm, mas hoje nem chegou aos 1mm.

Mínima de 7.5ºC.

neste momento, céu nublado e chuva fraca.


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2010 às 12:38)

Chuva e 9,7ºC.

6,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2010 às 12:39)

Bons dias.

Neste momento está a cair uns aguaceiros fortes com o céu muito escuro,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 13:08)

O cenário está bem positivo para uma tarde em que podem aparecer boas células, chuvas fortes e quiçá, trovoadas.


----------



## Mix (15 Abr 2010 às 13:26)

Boa tarde..

Neste memento chove com alguma intensidade..


----------



## Mix (15 Abr 2010 às 13:39)

Bem que chuvada que aqui caiu.. 

Apenas chuva nada de granizo nem trovoada..


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2010 às 14:06)

Por aqui os aguaceiros passam ao lado.

Pois desde as 0h, apenas 0.5 mm.

à minutos





Temp. 17ºC e 63% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2010 às 14:25)

Boas,muitas nuvens brancas com o fundo muito escuro ,é o panorama que se vê por aqui,vento moderado com 18.0ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Abr 2010 às 14:50)

ora viva malta da meteorologia
há muito tempo que frequento o fórum pois interesso-me bastante sobre meteorologia e acho este fórum muito interessante e útil.
por mera casualidade nunca me tinha registado mas acabei por faze-lo para relatar a trovoada que se faz sentir aqui em mirandela e o grande aguaceiro que caíu.
aqui há instantes parece que caíu um trovão mesmo aqui por cima, adoro este tempo
não tenho nenhuma estação meteorológica nem sequer forma de medir a temperatura, o que seria interessante dado os fenómenos meteorológicos e grandes amplitudes termicas que se registam por aqui, no entanto tentarei sempre que possível relatar o estado do tempo aqui da minha zona.
abraço a todos


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2010 às 15:10)

tiaguh7 disse:


> ora viva malta da meteorologia
> há muito tempo que frequento o fórum pois interesso-me bastante sobre meteorologia e acho este fórum muito interessante e útil.
> por mera casualidade nunca me tinha registado mas acabei por faze-lo para relatar a trovoada que se faz sentir aqui em mirandela e o grande aguaceiro que caíu.
> aqui há instantes parece que caíu um trovão mesmo aqui por cima, adoro este tempo
> ...



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *tiaguh7*. 

Mais um colega apreciador de trovoadas..  

Passa pela zona das apresentações, aqui.

Contamos com os teus relatos!


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2010 às 16:54)

Agora chove muito por aqui, vento moderado, e TROVOADA.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Abr 2010 às 17:11)

Boas amigos!
Começa a trovejar por Bragança...também gosto!


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Abr 2010 às 17:30)

e neste momento faz sol, enquanto que, segundo as cartas meteorológicas do IM, deveria estar a chover moderado a forte


----------



## Z13 (15 Abr 2010 às 18:31)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, com trovões à mistura...

*11,1ºC* 


Já acumulei *38mm*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mix (15 Abr 2010 às 18:36)

ac_cernax disse:


> Agora chove muito por aqui, vento moderado, e TROVOADA.



Estas com mais sorte que eu vizinho..  

Hoje apenas ouvi um trovao de um aguaceiro que passou por aqui..

Mas chuva.. ui ! Tem sido cada chuvada..

De momento o céu tá tao negro a sul, oest e sudest que meste respeito !  

Deve de tar a chegar uma trovoada e uma chuvada..


----------



## Mix (15 Abr 2010 às 18:56)

Chove muito neste momento..

Mas passou um cadinho ao lado..

Mas já lá vem outra parede de escuridao, que mete meias respeito..

E essa que vem ai sim vai acertar aqui em cheio.. 

Vou até ao codig, volto as 20h com novidades de certeza..


----------



## amarusp (15 Abr 2010 às 19:07)

Boa tarde, 
ceu nublado
temperatura de 12,7ºC
Precipitação; 33mm


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2010 às 19:22)

Mix disse:


> Estas com mais sorte que eu vizinho..
> 
> Hoje apenas ouvi um trovao de um aguaceiro que passou por aqui..
> 
> ...



Por aqui voltou a chuva e a trovoada também.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2010 às 19:36)

Boas tardes.

Tarde sossegada por aqui,muitas nuvens,muito sol com ambiente quentinho...

Neste momento o céu vai ficando muito nublado com nuvens muito negras vindas de Sul,vamos esperar mais para a noite para o espectáculo ser mais colorido ,com 15.9ºC

Temperaturas de hoje 11.8ºC / 19.7ºC.


----------



## Mix (15 Abr 2010 às 19:37)

Cheguei agora do codigo e levei com uma chuvada.. 

As celulas estao a chegar espero que tragam electricidade muita electricidade.. 

Se fizer trovoada nas proximas horas eu depouis posto aqui uns videos..


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 20:03)

mas que tarde... 

Chuva moderada a forte, vento fraco, moderado aquando dos aguaceiros e células enormes, trovoadas, nada...

Neste momento, uma célula a ESE em aproximação já faz alguma chuva e acho que já vi um trovão...


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2010 às 20:28)

boas 
cheguei agora a casa, troveja bastante na zona de tabua - mortagua, e pareçe que esta a subir para cima... ja chove pingas enormes aqui... 
ja ve ve os relampagos mais perto daqui... a luz vai dando alguns sinais
vamos ver o que isto vai dar... 

estou com 15.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 20:32)

Muito escuro a Sul e Oeste, vem aí a primeira festa do dia, vento fraco de Este a Sul.

Actuais 12.8ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 20:47)

TROVOADA, aleluia....


----------



## ACalado (15 Abr 2010 às 21:04)

Trovoada por aqui chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2010 às 21:23)

acabou de passar uma forte trovoada, bastante itensa e com relampagos bastante frequentes...  
nao choveu muito pois passo a oeste da cidade, i vai em direção ao caramulo - viseu... 

o dia foi de ceu muito nubaldo praticamente nao choveu durante todo o dia 
so foi agora com esta trovoada... que saudades que tinha de ouvir uma
a minima foi de 12.8ºC e a maxima foi de 23.3ºC
actualmente estou com 14.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 21:33)

TROVOADA, CHUVA E VENTO...

Uau....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2010 às 21:42)

Boas,por aqui ainda fez alguns trovões ao cair da noite juntamente com alguns pingos,neste momento muito vento com alguns clarões ao longe,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 21:47)

por cá está algum vento, chuva quanto baste, mas trovoada quase nada e parece que já vai para Norte...


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

Boas pessoal...

Tenho andado um pouco ausente mas hoje arrangei um tempinho para vir cá

A noite passada e a manhã de hoje foram bastante chuvosas aqui por Bragança e durante a tarde passou por aqui uma bela célula que deu uma boa trovoada, infelizmente eu estava em aula e não pude desfrutar do fénomeno


----------



## carollinalmeida (15 Abr 2010 às 21:51)

Começa a trovejar por estes lados..espero que não falhe a electricidade


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 21:53)

carollinalmeida disse:


> Começa a trovejar por estes lados..espero que não falhe a electricidade



Aqui é ver passar navios a norte, e que navios...


----------



## amarusp (15 Abr 2010 às 22:13)

Os aguaceiros fortes desta noite elevaram para 44 mm a quantidade de precipitaçao caída hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2010 às 22:26)

Por aqui já ouve muito vento e neste momento começou a  com alguma intensidade e com a temperatura a descer bem,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 22:26)

Por cá a trovoada passou toda ao lado mas levamos com a chuva e vento em cheio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2010 às 22:50)

O vento acalmou mas continua a cair alguns aguaceiros com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ACalado (15 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

Aguaceiros Fortes com trovoada bem perto


----------



## amarusp (15 Abr 2010 às 23:05)

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes  acompanhos por vento moderado a forte.
Precipitaçao no limiar dos 50 mm!!


----------



## Z13 (15 Abr 2010 às 23:53)

Resumo do dia:

Muita chuva, com trovoada ao final do dia.

Extremos de temperatura: *7,2ºC  13,7ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *38,9mm*


Temp. actual: *10,0ºC*


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 02:34)

O dia acabou por ser bastante chuvoso no interior norte e centro.

TOP das estações amadoras (>30mm):
81mm - Manteigas
50mm - Loriga
47mm- Miranda do Corvo, Coimbra
46mm - Covilha PT, Penhas Douradas
40mm - Fervença, Bragança
39mm - Covilha
31mm - Vale Churido, Bragança


Nas synops:
86mm - Penhas Douradas
42,2mm - Bragança
25mm - Vila Real


----------



## Mix (16 Abr 2010 às 12:51)

Boas tardes.. 

Por aqui, hoje apenas cairam uns aguaceiros por volta das 9h00m e as 10h00m nada de mais.. 

É de destacar sim o vento que está muito forte de sul, por vezes com rajadas que parece que me vao arrancar os estoros..  

Céu com algumas nuvens..


----------



## Sirilo (16 Abr 2010 às 13:30)

Aguaceiro forte e muito vento em Vale Formoso - Covilhã.


----------



## Serrano (16 Abr 2010 às 14:02)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 11.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (16 Abr 2010 às 14:18)

Por volta do meio dia, caiu aqui um forte aguaceiro de granizo acompanhado de trovoada que deitou a corrente eléctrica varias vezes abaixo...


*10,8ºC*  actuais


*12mm* acumulados




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (16 Abr 2010 às 16:29)

Bem, depois da tormenta ter ido para Castilla-Leon, deixou por aqui uma rica tarde de sol e calor (*16,0ºC*) que secou tudo num instante!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Abr 2010 às 21:17)

Boas, por cá uma tarde calma, apesar de um pequeno tornado e uma funnel cloud(tornados na foto já não tocam o solo) , mas a 2ª funnel cloud fá não apanhei...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Abr 2010 às 21:36)

Bem, despeço-me por hoje com chuva moderada e vento fraco.

Actuais 11.0ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2010 às 21:42)

Boas noites.

Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros,vento fraco,com 12.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.8ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Abr 2010 às 22:24)

Terminou mais um pequeno aguaceiro e seguimos com *10,1ºC*


T. mín: *8,7ºC*

T. máx: *17,6ºC* 

Prec. : *17mm*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2010 às 23:26)

9,9ºC e céu nublado.

Trovoada, saraiva e chuva forte durante o dia de hoje.


Extremos de hoje:

8,4ºC / 15,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

boas
por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, praticamente nao choveu da parte da manha... de tarde começaram os aguaceiros moderados por volta das 16h... foi tambem por essa hora que começo um vento moderado

actualmente desde as 23h que chove moderado mas ela cai calmamente... 
nao ha vento... 

a minima foi de 12.0ºC e a maxima doi de 23.3ºC 
 actualmente estou com 13.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 08:27)

O dia de ontem foi marcado por algum vento matinal, com rajada máxima de 28.1km/h de ESE, céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos ou moderados à noite, com acumulado de 5.5mm(só!!!).

-------------

Por aqui o céu está nublado, vento nulo e chuva fraca ocasional.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia

Neste momento chove com 11,2ºC.

8,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 11:44)

Bons dias.

Por aqui a noite e manhã ainda foi de aguaceiros fracos...

Neste momento céu muito nublado e com os primeiros raios de sol do dia ,vento fraco,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 12:19)

Depois de uma manhã relativamente solarenga, o sol esconde-se entre as cumulus já grandes e as nuvens médias que cobrem cada vez mais o céu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 15:21)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui neste momento trovoada com aguaceiros e algum vento,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 15:25)

Chuva, vento fraco.A Sul vê-se uma grande cadeia negra com células bem desenvolvidas e uma shelv cloud!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 15:31)

Chove torrencialmente com pedrisco e vento ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 16:14)

Por aqui voltou tudo ao normal ,sol com muitas nuvens ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (17 Abr 2010 às 16:18)

grande trovoada aqui por tomar desde as 16 horas


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 16:24)

Para variar a linha de células desviou-se para SW, para o Caramulo.Já não vejo uma trovoada a sério há meses...


----------



## Serrano (17 Abr 2010 às 16:26)

Aqui pelo Sarzedo, os aguaceiros vão intercalando com ténues abertas, registando-se uma temperatura de 11.9 graus.


----------



## Z13 (17 Abr 2010 às 16:34)

Por aqui começou um pequeno aguaceiro... mas aparentemente sem actividade eléctrica...


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 16:53)

parece que vai ser desta: uma célula a Este desloca-se para Oeste, na minha direcção.Agora vou para a catequese, daqui a uma hora estou em casa e já digo o que se passa ou se passou.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui a trovoada já se ouviu ao longe. Mas por agora o sol espreita, apesar das muitas formações que hoje se têm visto.
Temperatura:16.0ºC e HR nos 75%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 17:37)

Por enquanto ainda muito sol,mas olhando para sul,muito negro,não tarda haver festa .


----------



## excalibas (17 Abr 2010 às 17:54)

Granizo ontem à tarde aqui por Bragança...
Não consegui coloca-la mais cedo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 18:10)

A sul vêm de lá uma escuridão brutal,já se ouviu um trovão.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Abr 2010 às 18:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> A sul vêm de lá uma escuridão brutal,já se ouviu um trovão.



Passou por aqui a uns 45 m. Prepara-te que leva trovoada !!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 18:32)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Passou por aqui a uns 45 m. Prepara-te que leva trovoada !!!



Está chegar,comecou a chover torrencialmente,fez-se de noite com muitos trovões .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 18:42)

Neste momento chove como Deus a sabe mandar ,muitos trovões por cima  da cidade .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 18:50)

Caiu um patardo algures ao pé de mim,até fez estremecer o estáminé ,com 11.3ºc.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Abr 2010 às 18:54)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Caiu um patardo algures ao pé de mim,até fez estremecer o estáminé ,com 11.3ºc.



Boa...aqui esta a chegar mais material !!!


----------



## CSOF (17 Abr 2010 às 19:25)

boa tarde, por aqui já caiu um forte aguaceiro por volta das 16:00 deixando 9 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 19:51)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Boa...aqui esta a chegar mais material !!!



Parece que sim,vêm novamente muito escuro daí do sul,fico há espera.


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2010 às 20:08)

11,7ºC e chuva. 


Extremos de hoje:

8,6ºC / 15,4ºC


----------



## ACalado (17 Abr 2010 às 20:18)

Céu muito carregado, já choveu bem durante o dia 10.1ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 20:38)

Aguaceiros já algum tempo,céu encoberto.


----------



## Ti_Alex (17 Abr 2010 às 21:01)

Boas pessoal, vou deixar aki umas fotos captadas na trovoada que afectou Castelo Branco ao fim da tarde de hoje


----------



## Ti_Alex (17 Abr 2010 às 21:16)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Abr 2010 às 22:16)

boas

hoge estive na figueira da foz em trabalho, onde cheguei por volta das 8h 
por aqui por volta das 6.30h chovia moderado, sem vento... 

na figueira o ceu esteve praticamente limpo, tornandose muito nublado... 
por volta das 17h veio uma brutal trovoada, parceu-me ver uma funnel cloud ao largo de buarcos, 
mas nao tenho a certesa se realmente era... 

por santa comba, segundo familiares, passou uma trovoada por volta das 16h... 

a minima foi de 12.4ºC e a maxima foi de 24.1ºC 
actualmente o ceu continua muito nublado, nao chove e estou com 13.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2010 às 22:33)

Boas,por aqui os aguaceiros ainda não parou de cair,vento fraco com 11.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.9ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 08:29)

Por cá ontem foi um dia muito fraco, foi ver navios ao longe: chuva só 0.5mm e trovoada nada. Hoje parece mais convincente, pois a a este hora a Este e Sul está muito escuro, a ver...

Actuais 11.3ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 09:36)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco e pressão em subida aos 1013hPa.

Actuais 12.0ºC e 87%HR.

1.0mm nos últimos 5min.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2010 às 10:37)

Bons dias.

A noite e madrugada foi de aguaceiros fracos...

O céu está muito nublado,pode chover a qualquer momento  as nuvens prometem e vento fraco,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2010 às 11:00)

Neste momento aqui pelo bairro cai um autêntico dilúvio de chuva ,as ruas parecem um ribeiro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2010 às 12:50)

Por aqui as cargas de agua ,é umas atrás das outras,neste momento mais uma descarga e com trovões.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2010 às 12:54)

E esta já está a meter muita pedra .


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Abr 2010 às 13:45)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> E esta já está a meter muita pedra .



Até agora tem estado fraco por cá... vá, dá cá a sorte  que te dei ontem !!!


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2010 às 14:13)

Por aqui, chuviscou de manhã, abriu o sol e estamos com 13,3ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2010 às 14:32)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Até agora tem estado fraco por cá... vá, dá cá a sorte  que te dei ontem !!!



Mas olha que neste momento está a vir daí coisa grossa,muito negro e já se ouve a trovoada ao longe.

Neste momento sol e quente,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Abr 2010 às 14:35)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Mas olha que neste momento está a vir daí coisa grossa,muito negro e já se ouve a trovoada ao longe.
> 
> Neste momento sol e quente,com 15.2ºC.



Melhorou...trovejou e caiu um bom aguaceiro. Já postei no "Sul" as fotos momentos antes do que aconteceu.


----------



## Mix (18 Abr 2010 às 15:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> E esta já está a meter muita pedra .



Bem para esse lado deve de estar mesmo espectacular o tempo.. 

Daqui dá para ver nuvens e mais nuvens carregadissimas para o teu lado.. E não param sao umas atras das outras


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2010 às 17:03)

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos,muitas nuvens com vento fraco,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (18 Abr 2010 às 18:30)

Boas.

Por aqui acabou de cair uma grande trovoada apenas de chuva (felizmente) . Caíram 13mm em 15 minutos.

A estação registou um "Rain Rate" máximo de *192mm/h*. Este valor é normal, mesmo em trovoada?


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 18:41)

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado, alguns aguaceiros fraco a moderados, vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (18 Abr 2010 às 18:47)

A pouco e pouco, os aguaceiros foram dando lugar ao sol, tendo registado uma máxima de 15.4 graus e uma mínima de 8.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Abr 2010 às 19:05)

bartotaveira;210648
A estação registou um "Rain Rate" máximo de [B disse:
			
		

> 192mm/h[/B]. Este valor é normal, mesmo em trovoada?



Não é propriamente normal, não acontece todos os dias. Significa que caiu com força.

Na minha já registei mais de 200mm/hr.


----------



## bartotaveira (18 Abr 2010 às 20:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Não é propriamente normal, não acontece todos os dias. Significa que caiu com força.
> 
> Na minha já registei mais de 200mm/hr.




Sim, caiu com força!  Imagino o resultado se estivesse assim uma hora... Acho que bastava meia! 

Fiquem bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2010 às 20:32)

Boas,por aqui o fim de tarde e começo de noite está sendo de  calma total ...

Muitas nuvens ainda no horizonte mas já não se devem manisfestar,com 12.5ºC 

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 21:22)

Por aqui um dia secante, mas mais animado que ontem.

Actuais 12.5ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui a madrugada e manhã foram de alguma chuva, tendo registado *17.4 mm*, mas a tarde já foi de boas abertas e muito sol.

Por agora:

Céu com algumas nuvens.
Temp. 12.9ºC e 89% de HR.
Vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2010 às 22:18)

Algumas nuvens baixas com vento fraco,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Abr 2010 às 22:37)

boas noites

por estes lados o dia esteve muito nublado, com alguns aguaceiros,  a pesar de algumas nuvens serem bem escurinhas nao houve trovoada... 
o vesto soprou temporariamente moderado, com algumas rajadas durante os aguaceiros... 
a minima foi de 11.9ºC e a maxima de 23.6ºC 
actualmente esta a chover fraco, sem vento e estou com 15.1ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 10,2ºC

Manhã com bastante nevoeiro e 6,7ºC de mínima.


----------



## Serrano (19 Abr 2010 às 14:08)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 16 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2010 às 15:49)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui,depois de uma ida ao santuário de Nossa Senhora de Mércules que fica nos arredores da cidade,onde valeu por lá uma almoçarada,barracas por lá não faltam onde se come e ainda melhor se bebe ,visto que amanhã é feriado em C.Branco .

O dia nasceu de céu muito nublado e por cá continua ,o ambiente está morno na rua com vento fraco,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2010 às 18:29)

Boas,por aqui já ouve bons momentos de sol ,muitas nuvens com vento fraco,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2010 às 20:26)

Céu muito nublado com vento fraco,com 16.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.9ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2010 às 20:32)

Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e muitas nuvens a Sul e Este.

Actuais 16.0ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Abr 2010 às 22:12)

boas 

por aqui o dia esteve quentinho com ceu pouco nublado durante a manha, tornado-se muito nublado ao final da tarde... 
o vento esteve fraco durante as primeiras horas da tarde... 
a minima foi de 10.3ºC e a maxima de 25.4ºC 

actualmente esta encoberto, sem vento e estou com uns agradaveis 16.8ºC na rua...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2010 às 22:56)

Céu muito nublado com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2010 às 08:59)

Céu nublado e temperatura a rondar os 13/14ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2010 às 09:44)

Bom dia

Nuvens altas e 12,2ºC.

Mínima de 6,6ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2010 às 10:25)

bom dia 

por estes lados a noite foi calma... o dia tambm esta calmo por aqui, com ceu nublado por nuvens altas e sem vento... 
esta agradavel,estou com 21.1ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2010 às 12:26)

A floração destas cerejeiras um pouco mais atrasada que nos últimos anos. Fotos desta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2010 às 14:19)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui vai estando um belo dia  de Feriado.

Pela manhã poucas nuvens com o sol quente,neste momento mais nuvens com vento de Este,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2010 às 15:48)

Dan disse:


> A floração destas cerejeiras um pouco mais atrasada que nos últimos anos. Fotos desta manhã.



  Bonitas cerejeiras, Dan. Presumo que ainda devem contrastar com o branco das neves da Sanabria.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2010 às 16:46)

Muito sol,limpo a sul,mais nublado a norte,vento moderado de este,com 22.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2010 às 17:52)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está um mistos de nuvens, mas o sol brilha e está agradável, estando agora *22.4ºC*.





Mínima de *13.8ºC* às 02:50.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2010 às 18:26)

Poucas nuvens ,com 21.3ºC 

Temperaturas de hoje 13.0ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2010 às 18:50)

Por aqui o céu têm vindo a encobrir de forma algo rápida.





Temp. *20.9ºC* e *57%* de HR.


----------



## Mix (20 Abr 2010 às 19:53)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui o céu têm vindo a encobrir de forma algo rápida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui tambem ficou encoberto de um momento para o outro..

Cheira-me a trovoadas.. Ou estarei enganado ?  

Está abafado e tal..

Uma coisa é certa, a chuva essa está mesmo a chegar por aqui..


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2010 às 19:53)

Por cá agora céu parcialmente nublado, depois de uma manhã carregada de nuvens altas que ao longo do dia de foi enchendo de cumulus de origem convectiva.Tarde quente e algo já abafada.

Actuais 20.4ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Mix (20 Abr 2010 às 19:58)

Já chove por aqui.. 

Hoje o dia está estranho..

Cada vez mais as nuvens se estao a desenvolver, o que supostamente ao fim do dia deveria acontecer o contrario não é verdade ?


----------



## Mix (20 Abr 2010 às 20:22)

Bem que nuvens espectaculares..  

Carregadissimas.. 

Caiu uma carga á bocado como á muito não via...


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2010 às 20:32)

Mix disse:


> Bem que nuvens espectaculares..
> 
> Carregadissimas..
> 
> Caiu uma carga á bocado como á muito não via...



É verdade... o céu apresenta-se bem negro na direcção de SW a NW e por aqui já vão caindo as primeiras pingas.

Então a precipitação hoje não era só nas terras altas e apenas chuva fraca!? Foi o que ouvi hoje de manhã.

Temperatura bem agradável a esta hora, a rondar os 20ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2010 às 20:35)

Por cá ao longo do dia tem encobrido por cumulus convectivos, vem chuva de Sudoeste, cheira a trovoada e as fotos já mostram o cenário:


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2010 às 21:13)

Chuva moderada.

Temperatura em queda acentuada... 15.7ºC.

Precipitação *1.5 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2010 às 21:19)

boas 

por aqui a tarde esteve nublado por nuvens altas tornadose muito esquesito... ao fim da tarde apareceram umas nuvens bem escurinhas para os lados de penacova, vamos ver o que isto vai dar... 
o dia esteve quente por estes lados... 

actualmente esta a ficar encoberto, sem vestigios de chuva ou trovoada... a minima foi de 13.2ºC e a maxima de 26.5ºC a actual de 20.1ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2010 às 21:30)

Nuvens altas e ainda 16,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

19,7ºC / 6,6ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2010 às 21:32)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá ao longo do dia tem encobrido por cumulus convectivos, vem chuva de Sudoeste, cheira a trovoada e as fotos já mostram o cenário:



Não há necessidade de colocar fotos tão grandes.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2010 às 21:41)

levantou-se um ventinho moderado e começa agora a chover tambem moderado... a temperatura baixou umas decimas para os 19.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2010 às 21:49)

Céu nublado com vento fraco,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2010 às 22:04)

Peço desculpa por ter colocado as fotos tão grandes, mas com a versão nova do Imageshack não consigo redimensionar.Alguém que me ensine,sff.

----------------------------------------------

Por cá céu nublado, bem carregado a Oeste, vem chuva e a temperatura está bem estagnada(/0.3ºC/15min.)

Actuais 18.2ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2010 às 22:28)

Por aqui a chuva rendeu ainda 4 mm.

A temperatura também desceu bem, está nos 14.7ºC, a HR subiu bastante para os 97%.

O céu continua encoberto.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2010 às 22:32)

Pedro disse:


> Peço desculpa por ter colocado as fotos tão grandes, mas com a versão nova do Imageshack não consigo redimensionar.Alguém que me ensine,sff.



É só seleccionares a opção que quiseres. A opção 640x480 ou a 800x600 serve perfeitamente.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

Obrigado,Dan.

-------------------

Por cá céu nublado, chuva fraca a moderada e vento em ascensão, fraco com rajadas fracas a moderadas.

Até amanhã e boa sorte a todos.


----------



## Z13 (20 Abr 2010 às 23:02)

Dia tranquilo...


T. Mínima: 5,9ºC

T. Máxima: 22,1ºC



*T. actual: 11,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2010 às 12:58)

Boas tardes.

Não sei o que se passa,neste seguimento temos a quase 1 metro de página para cada lado  

Por aqui a madrugada e manhã ainda foi de aguaceiros...

Neste momento muito nublado com vento fraco,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Abr 2010 às 13:27)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está a ficar carregado e à instantes cairam umas pingas bem grossas.


----------



## Serrano (21 Abr 2010 às 14:01)

Choveu até cerca das 09 horas, mas agora nada, apesar da muita nebulosidade, com o termómetro a marcar 17 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2010 às 14:25)

Neste momento sol com muitas nuvens,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Abr 2010 às 14:34)

boas
aqui por mirandela chuva fraca a moderada alternando com períodos de chuva moderada a forte.
a trovoada já se vai fazendo ouvir de vez em quando, espero que se intensifique
edit: ups, afinal talvez não seja boa ideia, corte de energia momentâneo segundos antes da queda de um trovão


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2010 às 14:53)

Por cá já choveu bem grosso, mas não passou dos 0.7mm, já trovejou bem forte, mas só 2/3trovões.

Céu maioritariamente nublado, mais nublado a NE e E, vento fraco a intensificar.


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2010 às 17:38)

Passou uma célula intensa em Trás os Montes há uma hora atrás.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Abr 2010 às 17:56)

Por aqui já se ouviu um estrondo. E também vai pingando.





Temp. 18.3ºC e HR nos 77%


----------



## Fil (21 Abr 2010 às 18:13)

Vince disse:


> Passou uma célula intensa em Trás os Montes há uma hora atrás.



Pois foi, deu em trovoada, chuva intensa e granizo. Foram uns 8 mm em alguns minutos. Neste momento já tudo mais calmo, céu nublado mas sem chuva e uma temperatura de 11,4ºC.

Mínima de 10,7ºC e máxima de 16,1ºC.


----------



## amarusp (21 Abr 2010 às 18:52)

neste momento, céu muito nublado e aguaceiros.


----------



## rodrigom (21 Abr 2010 às 19:57)

por aqui muitra trovoada.. alguma chuva.. os trovoes devem ter atingido alguma casa ou armazem pois acabaram de passar 4 carrinhas dos bombeiros à frente da minha casa.. e a trovoada nao para..


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 19:59)

Carrinhas??? Queres dizer ambulâncias?


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Abr 2010 às 20:06)

Por Castelo Branco a trovoada aproxima-se. Já se avistam bastantes raios.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2010 às 20:07)

Boas tardes.

Já vi que ouve muita animação em várias zonas do país,aqui nada ,ho pessoal,esperem aí que estou ouvir trovões ao longe ,isto realmente mudou de panorama de um momento para outro ,até já.


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2010 às 20:24)

Boas

Durante a tarde de hoje por volta das 16h passou aqui por Bragança uma bela célula que originou uma boa trovoada

Infelizmente estava numa aula e não pude observar a trovoada apenas a ouvi os fortes trovões e o som do granizo no telhado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2010 às 20:31)

Pronto,por aqui já está a produzir boas descargas,nuvens muitas negras a passar a sul da cidade,não muito longe daqui .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2010 às 20:45)

Pela imagem do radar do IM das 19h,é bem visivél que devia ter chovido bem a sul daqui,vento está aumentar de velocidade e continua os trovões e relâmpagos.


----------



## rodrigom (21 Abr 2010 às 20:50)

Por aqui a coisa de 15 minutos foi uma coisa impressionante.. chovia mesmo muito.. sem parar e muita trovoada.. mesmo aqui perto da minha casa.. nunca vi tal coisa nestes lados 


Por agora ja está mais calmo mas a trovoada continua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2010 às 20:55)

Começou a cair pingos muito grandes,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## rodrigom (21 Abr 2010 às 20:57)

tsunami disse:


> Carrinhas??? Queres dizer ambulâncias?


nao.. epah auto-tanques.. aqueles dos incendios..


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2010 às 21:09)

Céu nublado e 11,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje.

10,7ºC / 17,0ºC


----------



## rodrigom (21 Abr 2010 às 21:26)

volta a chuva forte.. a trovoada essa parece que nao quer parar.. e tambem há algum vento..


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2010 às 21:39)

Por aqui o dia foi caracterizado pela grande _carga de água_ que caiu a meio da tarde, acompanhada de trovoada...

No total recolhi *13,7mm*

As temperaturas variaram entre os 10,6ºC e os 17,7ºC


Neste momento estão *11,1ºC* e a mínima do dia ainda pode ser batida antes das 24h00...


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2010 às 21:40)

Vento fraco, chuva fraca e trovoada intensa, mesmo forte.Tirei 3 vídeos, mas a net ta lenta e se calhar só amanhã vos posso mostrar, ok?

mas está uma trovoada que já tinha saudades...


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 21:40)

rodrigom disse:


> nao.. epah auto-tanques.. aqueles dos incendios..



Ok, viaturas de combate a incêndios. Obrigado pela informação, nós bombeiros somos muita chatos, gostamos de saber tudo.


----------



## ACalado (21 Abr 2010 às 21:48)

Aproxima-se trovoada por aqui já se vê bastantes clarões


----------



## rodrigom (21 Abr 2010 às 21:51)

Por aqui já chove menos.. e a trovoada parece estar mais distante.. mas as vezes ainda há uns trovoes aqui bem próximos..


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

Trovoada bem forte, cada vez mais intensa e mais próxima, mais forte e presente a Oeste E Norte, aliás, todos os vídeos que fiz, à excepção do último foram virados a Norte.

E derrepente faz-se dia, é uma daquelas trovoadas que até ao longe como está daqui, mete medo ao susto...:S

edit:21e57h- e uma chuvada torrencial com trovoada e vento moderado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2010 às 21:57)

Por aqui o aparato eléctrico continua em várias direções ,chuva por enquanto pouca,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 21:58)

Pedro deve ser aquela que passou por Coimbra, Lousã, Poiares, etc.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2010 às 21:59)

tsunami disse:


> Pedro deve ser aquela que passou por Coimbra, Lousã, Poiares, etc.



É essa mesmo, MAS QUE CAGAÇO...


----------



## ACalado (21 Abr 2010 às 22:01)

Por aqui tenho trovada a Norte e a Este parece que se estão a juntar embora ainda estejam longe vou por a webcam a gravar pois pode haver festa


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Abr 2010 às 22:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui o aparato eléctrico continua em várias direções ,chuva por enquanto pouca,com 15.4ºC.



E que aparato... já vi bons raios, mas ainda ao longe.

Quanto à chuva, já caiu com alguma intensidade, mas agora não chove.


*Local: Castelo Branco*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2010 às 22:19)

boas

o dia hoge foi de ceu nublado de manha... de tarde houve aguaceiros... 

actualmente troveja bastante... Desde as 17h que nao para, ha raios em todas as direçoes... as 21h passou uma em cheio em santa comba que deixou as ruas todas branquinhas as pedritas tinham 3 a 6 mm a vontade... 
tirei umas fotos e gravei um bocadito, infelizente maquina ficou sem bateria  ponho-as assim que puder, estou com probelmas na net... 
ja faltou uma data de vezes a luz e o meu quadro esta sempre a ir abaixo 

parece que se aproxima outra trovoada vinda dos lado de coimbra... vamos ver o que vai dar... 
nao tenho os valores das temperaturas, infelizente sabe-se la por que desligou-se... actualmente estou com 12.1ºC


----------



## carollinalmeida (21 Abr 2010 às 22:22)

WOW  Que barulhão foi este?  Admira-me a electricidade não ter falhado o_O

edit: era bom demais para ser verdade :P electricidade começa a falhar


----------



## EGIT-ANA (21 Abr 2010 às 22:30)

Finalmente, após dias de promessas de trovoada, que escolheram outras paragens para se fazer ouvir, já tinha desistido  quase 5.000 descargas e não sentia nehuma...

Quando eis que surgem os flashes e respectivos rugidos 

Ficam mais belos a esta hora da noite...

Oh!Oh! Espero que a electricidade não falhe


----------



## Sirilo (21 Abr 2010 às 22:30)

Ela aí vem!! Em vale Formoso - Covilhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2010 às 22:48)

chove moderado neste momento... com alguns trovoes de ves em quando... 
a temperatura subiu para os 13.4ºC


----------



## carollinalmeida (21 Abr 2010 às 22:56)

Tudo calmo por aqui


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2010 às 22:59)

Aqui por Bragança periodos de chuva fraca, nada de trovoada

A minha estação está desactivada segundo a estação do nosso companheiro Fil estão 10.9ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2010 às 23:22)

Por aqui já se ouve novamente os trovões .


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2010 às 23:40)

por aqui esta tudo calmo ve-se actividade electrica pos lados de arganil... 
a temperatura baixou para os 12.4ºC


----------



## Mourinho (21 Abr 2010 às 23:49)

Por aqui a partir das 20h foi uma autêntica "festa". Chuva intensa e trovoada que só pararam 2h depois. Por agora, ouvem-se uns trovões.


----------



## amarusp (22 Abr 2010 às 00:13)

A noite é está a ser trovejada:
<script src='http://img12.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=trovoada.jpg' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>

</noscript>


----------



## jotasetubal (22 Abr 2010 às 00:41)

troveja à grande por setubal, caiu um aguaceiro intenso, que já aliviou...mas a trovoada ficou para iluminar a noite....


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Abr 2010 às 01:20)

Por Castelo Branco também chegou em força a chuva e a trovoada. Caiu um raio que fez parte da cidade ficar sem luz por instantes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2010 às 13:39)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por Castelo Branco também chegou em força a chuva e a trovoada. Caiu um raio que fez parte da cidade ficar sem luz por instantes.



É verdade,já estava a ,muita chuva e trovoada por cima da cidade.

Boas,por aqui já se vai ouvindo trovões ao longe,muitas nuvens algumas bem compostas com o sol quente,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Abr 2010 às 14:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> É verdade,já estava a ,muita chuva e trovoada por cima da cidade.
> 
> Boas,por aqui já se vai ouvindo trovões ao longe,muitas nuvens algumas bem compostas com o sol quente,com 19.3ºC.



Boas Tardes!

É verdade.... eu daqui já consegui avistar raios a cair. Parece que vamos ter mais uma tarde animada. Pois o céu está a ficar carregado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2010 às 14:10)

Neste instante vai pairando umas nuvens muitas negras por cima da cidade ,daqui a bocado,fazem PUM .


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2010 às 15:44)

*Chuva causa derrocadas e inundações em Mesão Frio*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/2uVTnwbgcbOBz6rsQNDN"]Chuva causa derrocadas e inundaÃ§Ãµes em MesÃ£o Fr - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Abr 2010 às 17:46)

Por aqui a tarde tem sido de céu por vezes muito nublado, mas também alturas com bastante sol e temperaturas agradáveis.

Umas fotos tiradas por volta das 15h.



 



Agora neste momento o céu está ameaçador e ouve-se a trovoada ao longe.





Localização: *Cidade de Castelo Branco*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2010 às 19:48)

Boas tardes.

A tarde foi vê-las a crercer por aqui e darem o salto para o lado de Espanha a descarregar ...

Muitas nuvens ainda,neste momento começou a fazer trovoada e pingos grossos,já passou a forte .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2010 às 19:57)

Foram 3 minutos de chuva e vento de autêntico dilúvio ,com descida de 3.0ºC a pique com 16.1ºC,e mais um trovão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2010 às 20:31)

A nuvem que se formou aqui pelo arredores vai a caminho do Sul junto há fronteira com Espanha com muitos trovões há mistura,estou haver aqui pela janela do estáminé,sentado em frente ao PC .


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2010 às 20:40)

Céu parcialmente coberto e 12,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,5ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2010 às 21:32)

Tarde fraca em chuva e vento, assim como trovoada e a noite só rendeu 9.0mm, quando no IM rendeu mais de 40mm!!!

Sei que neste momento troveja em Travassós assim como grande parte da tarde.

Mínima de 9.8ºC.

Não consigo aceder ao youtube, senão o vídeo de ontem já cá estava postado...


----------



## Mjhb (22 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

O total do mês por cá ainda não passou dos 40 e a média é de mais 50mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2010 às 22:03)

boas

depois do diluvio, já esta quase tudo normalizado... com a excepção dos muros... hoje o granizo também invadiu o pingo doce, que hoje não abriu... 

o dia por estes lados esteve bem mais calminho, o dia chegou com nevoeiro, sobre o rio e com céu nublado... 
de tarde o céu tornou-se praticamente limpo só com algumas nuvens para os lados da serra da estrela e caramulo... também o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde... 
actualmente o céu continua praticamente limpo com algum vento fraco... 
a mínima foi de 10.9ºC e a máxima de 24.9C actualmente estou com 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2010 às 22:28)

Poucas nuvens com algum vento de W,com 14.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.5ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Abr 2010 às 00:17)

esta tudo calmo, forma-se nevoeiro sobre o rio... nao ha vento e 
estou com 13.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (23 Abr 2010 às 10:55)

Manhã com algum nevoeiro e mínima de 4,9ºC

Por agora céu limpo e *15ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2010 às 12:47)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui de manhã na parte Sul da cidade onde eu me localizo havia muito nevoeiro e neblina nos vales do rio Tejo e Ponsul que se dissipou pelo meio da manhã.

Neste momento muito sol e muitas nuvens com vento fraco,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (23 Abr 2010 às 14:00)

Alguma vantagem do sol sobre as nuvens, com 19.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2010 às 14:13)

Por aqui algumas nuvens inofensivas com vento moderado,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2010 às 19:45)

Boas tardes.

Tarde calma e serena ,nuvens altas com vento fraco,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Abr 2010 às 21:04)

Já de volta.... e por aqui tudo calmo.

O céu está pouco nublado (nuvens), o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 14.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2010 às 22:43)

Céu limpo e 13,5ºC


Extremos de hoje:

5,5ºC / 19,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2010 às 22:53)

Nuvens altas,com 13.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.4ºC / 21.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Abr 2010 às 00:29)

Boas, por cá céu limpo, algum vento e uma temperatura de 11,3ºC. Os extremos do dia foram 6,6ºC / 17,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Abr 2010 às 01:02)

boas

por aqui o dia ( 23 ) chegou com nevoeiro, que se dissipou por volta do meio dia, deixando o ceu pouco nublado... o vento foi temporariamente fraco da parte da tarde... 
a minima foi de 11.7ºC e a maxima foi de 23.4ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem, vento ceu limpo e com 12.5ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2010 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Céu com muitas nuvens e 14,8ºC.

Mínima de 7,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (24 Abr 2010 às 10:46)

Céu limpo, sol e *16ºC*


Mínima de 6,4ºC esta manhã

.


----------



## Z13 (24 Abr 2010 às 10:49)

Dan disse:


> Céu com muitas nuvens e 14,8ºC.



Aqui da janela da minha sala (nascente) só vejo céu limpo!! Mas já fui dar a volta ás outras 3 direcções e confirmo alguma nebulosidade...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2010 às 11:22)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com muito nevoeiro que já está a começar a dissipar,o céu está muito nublado com o sol meio envorgolhado,vento fraco com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 15:16)

Boas tardes.

Por cá o dia nasceu fresco aqui por casa, mas eu dormi mais a Este, perto de Mangualde, foi uma manhã com muito nevoeiro, vento fraco que se tem intensificado e pela manhã, bastante frio.
Agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado.

Mínima de 7.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2010 às 15:35)

Boas,por aqui algumas nuvens altas e médias,vento fraco com 21.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Abr 2010 às 15:57)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a assinalar 18.8 graus.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 16:44)

Céu nublado e vento fraco com rajadas fracas a moderadas.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Abr 2010 às 18:04)

Céu nublado (nuvens altas)
Vento fraco e 19.0ºC.
HR nos 73%.

Mínima de 8.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 18:33)

Céu agora mais desprovido de nebulosidade, vento fraco de Nordeste e pressão estável aos 1020hPa.


Actuais 21.0ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2010 às 18:35)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco com 20.7ºC 

Temperaturas de hoje 8.9ºC / 22.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 19:21)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas ténues e baixas de pouca envergadura e vento fraco.

Actuais 19.9ºc e 59%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 20:56)

Fim de tarde ainda com iluminação natural, céu pouco nublado ou quase limpo, excepto a Este por nuvens altas e vento fraco de Oeste a Norte.

Actuais 16.2ºC e 67%HR.

Pela evolução das temperaturas e humidade, espero uma noite mais ou menos simétrica à de hoje, fresca e com nevoeiro.


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2010 às 21:17)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 16,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,4ºC / 21,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 21:23)

Temperatura numa queda incrível.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Actuais 14.9ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2010 às 23:49)

Boas, SLB SLB ,bom,por aqui o céu já vai ficando limpo  com vento fraco de W,com 15.9ºC.

Então a partir de amanhã e próximos dias,já vêm aí então tão esperada subida das temperaturas .


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2010 às 07:21)

Manhã fresca com muito orvalho e sem vento.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia


Algumas nuvens e 15,9ºC.

Mínima de 9,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2010 às 11:38)

Bons dias .

Como estava previsto hoje a temperatura já vai por aí arriba .

Céu limpo com vento fraco,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2010 às 12:50)

Vento fraco com 23.2ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2010 às 17:27)

O dia começou com céu totalmente limpo, mas foi ficando com bastantes nuvens (altas e cumulus) a partir do meio da manhã, mas neste momento volta a estar praticamente limpo.

Temperatura: 25.4ºC e 45% de HR. Vento fraco.

Mínima: 10.7ºC às 07:07.


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2010 às 18:55)

Máxima de 23.4 graus e mínima de 9.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2010 às 19:38)

Boas,hoje sim,já foram temperaturas sérias ...

Tarde ainda foi com algumas nuvens altas de passagem e vento fraco todo o dia,com 24.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.5ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2010 às 19:53)

por cá céu limpo depois de uma tarde algo nublada por nuvens altas e cumulus convectivos que não evoluíram muito.

Actuais 22.5ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2010 às 20:41)

Poucas nuvens e 19,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,0ºC / 23,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

Pela evolução de temperatura e humidade, espero uma noite mais quente/amena, com uma mínima entre os 10 e os 11ºC, algum orvalho e nuvens altas.

Neste momento, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Actuais 17.4ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2010 às 22:38)

Boas,por aqui ainda vou com uma temperatura de estar na esplanada a deitar a baixo umas ,com 19.3ºC .


----------



## Fil (26 Abr 2010 às 00:08)

Boas, a temperatura aqui é de 14,4ºC com céu limpo. O dia foi o mais quente do ano com uma máxima de 21,3ºC e uma mínima de 9,3ºC. Os próximos serão ainda mais quentes, espero que a meio da semana haja umas trovoadas para matar a monotonia.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Abr 2010 às 10:38)

bom dia

depois de um um domingo solarento eis que o calor nos vai contemplar... 

o dia veio com ceu limpo sem vento... estou com um actual de 20.6ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2010 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 21,2ºC.

Mínima de 8,5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Abr 2010 às 13:57)

Isto está a aquecer...25 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2010 às 14:18)

Boas tardes  .

Este sol e temperatura elevada faz ainda andar bêbado e tonto ,isto passou de 8 a 80 .

Céu limpo pela cidade e nuvens a esticarem-se a Sul ,vento fraco com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Abr 2010 às 14:22)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui também está um dia de céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e *27.5ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2010 às 17:47)

Boa tarde...

Aqui por Bragança a tarde está a ser quentinha 24ºC por agora


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2010 às 19:09)

Por cá céu com algumas nuvens a Oeste e Sul, vento fraco e uma temperatura, para mim, já insuportável...

Actuais 26.7ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2010 às 19:46)

Boas tardes.

A tarde por aqui já foi passada com muito .

Céu limpo com o vento sossegado ,com 25.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.8ºC / 28.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2010 às 20:10)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.

Actuais 24.7ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2010 às 22:17)

Algumas nuvens altas e 20,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

8,5ºC / 25,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Abr 2010 às 22:27)

boas 
por aqui o dia esteve com muito sol, sem vento e com algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde... 
por aqui ja aqueceu bastante... 

actualmente esta tudo calmo a minima foi e 12.4ºC e a maxima de 28.1ºC 
estou agora com de 20.0ºC


----------



## Fil (26 Abr 2010 às 22:37)

Boas, aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura muito agradável de 18,8ºC.

Os extremos do dia foram 10,2ºC / 23,9ºC. A mínima na estação do IPB foi de 6,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2010 às 22:45)

Tudo calmo  com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Abr 2010 às 23:52)

Noite muito agradável por aqui... pena não ser FDS. 

Sigo com 19.2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2010 às 12:08)

Nuvens altas e 22,4ºC.

Mínima de 11,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2010 às 12:38)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia nasceu quase limpo estando neste momento nublado por nuvens altas com vento fraco,o ambiente na rua está a ficar abafado ,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Abr 2010 às 13:11)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu apresenta muita nebulosidade alta, mas o calor já se faz sentir estando a temperatura nos *28.5ºC* e HR nos 40%.

Mínima de *15.1ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (27 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

Por aqui já vamos nos 28 graus...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2010 às 14:18)

Nuvens altas com ambiente abafado na rua,com 27.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Abr 2010 às 19:02)

Por cá algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e um bafo incrível...

Actuais 27.6ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## amarusp (27 Abr 2010 às 19:26)

Céu carregado de cirrus.
Temperatura maxima: 25,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2010 às 19:48)

Boas,tarde com nuvens altas e ainda presentes  com vento fraco,com 25.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.9ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2010 às 21:46)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de calor, bastante calor, o ceu esteve nublado por nuvens altas durante odo o dia... 
nao houve vento...
actualmente ainda se esta bem na rua, ceu nublado por nuvens altas, a minima foi de 14.6ºC a maxima foi de 32.4ºC 
actualmente etao 22.1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Abr 2010 às 00:24)

Por aqui lá fora é que se está bem... com a temperatura ainda nos 20ºC.

Céu pouco nublado (nuvens altas) e vento fraco.

HR nos 72%.

Temperaturas: 15.1ºC/29.7ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Abr 2010 às 00:30)

Dia praticamente de verão, a máxima foi de 25,4ºC e a máxima de 12,3ºC. Neste momento penso que o céu esteja limpo e a temperatura ainda está nos 16,8ºC, noite de verão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2010 às 12:49)

Boas tardes .

Nuvens altas,hoje vai correndo uma aragem já não se nota tâo abafado,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2010 às 14:20)

Nuvens altas e 26,6ºC por agora.

Mínima de 10,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Abr 2010 às 14:22)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e alguns _cumulus radiatus_ convectivos, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2010 às 14:25)

Por aqui mais nublado por nuvens altas com um ventinho a passar ,com 27.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Abr 2010 às 16:12)

Tempo quente e seco, abafado demais para a época, o que vale é que a partir de amanhã é só ver as temperaturas máximas e mínimas a cair.

vento moderado.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2010 às 18:14)

Céu completamente coberto por nuvens altas, mas com alguns cumulus.

26,6ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

10,9ºC / 28,0ºC (novo máximo do ano)


----------



## Mjhb (28 Abr 2010 às 21:26)

Tarde marcada por muitas nuvens altas, e alguns cumulus a Norte e Oeste.

Actuais 23.0ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2010 às 22:00)

boas

por aqui o dia esteve nublado por nuvens altas, que durante a tarde 
alguns cumulos a desevolverem-se... nao houve vento durante o dia... 

actualmente ainda esta nublado por nuvens altas... fui a pé tomar um cafezinho, e enquanto caminhava, derrepente levanta-se um vento fraco com rajadas moderadas muito esquesito e que ainda se mantem, isto foi á coisa de meia hora... 

a minima foi de 17.1ºC e a maxima foi de 32.6ºC 
actualmente estão 21.8ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Abr 2010 às 22:55)

O IM previa para hoje uma máxima (28ºC) próxima do recorde absoluto para este mês em Bragança, mas esta acabou por ficar nos 26,5ºC, ainda assim muito alta para a época. A nebulosidade acabou por estragar o possível recorde. Em minha casa a máxima foi de 25,6ºC, e a mínima de 12,6ºC.

Neste momento ainda alguma nebulosidade e uma incrível temperatura de 20,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2010 às 22:58)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo com nuvens altas,com 21.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.6ºC / 29.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Abr 2010 às 10:27)

Bom dia!

Nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperatura:*17.8ºC* e HR: *78%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes.

Então depois de uns dias quentinhos,parece que voltamos ao ambiente mais fresco com seguimento para os próximos dias ,assim é bem melhor,mais doce .

Os céus por aqui  muitas nuvens altas com algumas em formação,vento fraco com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2010 às 14:25)

Nuvens altas e médias com vento fraco,actual 23.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2010 às 19:02)

boas

por aqui o dia foi bem mais fesquinho, o ceu esteve nublado por nuvens altas durante as primeiras horas, e tornou-se praticamente limpo durante a tarde...
vislumbrou-se sempre ao longe durante a tarde formações bem fixes
nos lados da serra da estrela... o vento soprou sempre fraco durante todo o dia... 






actualmente o ceu esta limpo, so ao longe e que existe nuvens
o vento fraco continua... a minima foi de 16.1ºC e a maxima de 23.9ºC actualmente estou com 20.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Abr 2010 às 19:46)

Céu pouco nublado a Este, vento fraco e alguma convecção atrás da Serra da Estrela, muito forte, mas bem ao longe...

Actuais 19.4ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2010 às 20:07)

Céu pouco nublado e 19,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,7ºC / 23,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 14.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.4ºC / 25.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2010 às 23:23)

esta tudo calmo por aqui... estou com 14.6ºC


----------



## Fil (30 Abr 2010 às 00:33)

Dia calmo sem nada a apontar, as possíveis trovoadas não se concretizaram infelizmente. Estão 13,0ºC com céu praticamente limpo. Mais um dia quente para a época com mínima de 13,7ºC e máxima de 21,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2010 às 12:37)

Boas tardes .

Parece que voltamos aos velhos tempos,ambiente fresco .

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas com vento fraco,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (30 Abr 2010 às 14:07)

Nuvens altas na Covilhã, com um ambiente mais fresco, registando-se 18 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2010 às 14:17)

Nuvens altas e com algum sol,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Abr 2010 às 14:20)

Céu muito nublado (nuvens altas), vento fraco e 17.7ºC.

Mínima de *9.5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2010 às 19:46)

Boas,a tarde ainda foi de céu muito nublado passando a limpo ao final da tarde,vento moderado com 17.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.7ºC / 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2010 às 20:36)

O vento está aumentar de velocidade com a temperatura por aí a baixo com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2010 às 21:02)

Céu muito nublado e 15,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,4ºC / 21,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Por aqui o ambiente vai fresquote devido ao vento com 13.1ºC.

Por aqui vos deixo até ao mês que vêm .


----------

